# Stainless Damascus Fillet



## robert flynt (Nov 17, 2016)

This Fillet knife has a 7" stainless damascus blade with aluminum hardware and snakewood handle material. Is a custom order.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2016)

Spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 18, 2016)

Masterpiece !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2016)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 18, 2016)

WOW!! Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2016)

Museum quality! Perfection right before my eyes! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2016)

That thing is so beautiful I don't know if I could bring myself to use it on a fish

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 18, 2016)

That knife belongs in a museum. Or my kitchen, either is fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

Man if my wife sees this I will have to dig up one of my fruit jars in the backyard! Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2016)

Outstanding Robert  You are a machine my friend.
That is a beautiful knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 21, 2016)

Beautiful! @robert flynt what sort of finish do you use on the snakewood handle?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 26, 2016)

Hot diggity!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2016)

Gorgeous Robert! One of my favorites ever!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ohhhh myyyy goooodnessss!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 26, 2016)

bench1holio said:


> Beautiful! @robert flynt what sort of finish do you use on the snakewood handle?


The grain is so fine on the snakewood I some times just polish them but I'll share a secret with you that's not well known, use ceramic sealer. It dries very fast and you can buff it if need be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> The grain is so fine on the snakewood I some times just polish them but you I'll share a secret that's not well known, use ceramic sealer. It dries very fast and you can buff it if need be.



Is mod podge good or do you have a certain brand you like to use?


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Is mod podge good or do you have a certain brand you like to use?


You can buy it at most hobby shops but I will have to look at the can to see what I have now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

